# 8 years, 3 months, and 5 days



## NormanStansfield (May 8, 2020)

Groundhog Day 2012 to today.

Got terminated after surviving 6 times on "Final Notice"; I am sad to not see the people anymore (except all but 2 management), but I had decided to quit at the end of the month anyway because my hours were cut to less than 20 for more than a month (in the middle of the zombie apocalypse).

Met lots of excellent folks; did a lot of good work. 

Time to get rid of all the red shirts


----------



## happygoth (May 8, 2020)

When one door closes, another opens...

Apply for Unemployment ASAP and take advantage of the extra $600 before it's gone.


----------



## jackandcat (May 8, 2020)

Given COVID-19, most states have loosened up their eligibility for UI benefits. Don't hesitate to apply. Target will probably challenge you, claiming you deliberately engaged in misconduct, go ahead and challenge Target if there's an appeal, you probably can get benefits.  While Target hasn't yet had major layoffs that I'm aware of, UI agencies know that with a huge increase in jobless numbers that companies which are still operating can easily fire "undesirables" and replace them with people off the street.  Companies who want to punish an ex-employee will always claim that you were fired for "poor performance", "deliberately breaking the rules", "abuse", "dishonesty" et al.  Don't let that deter you from getting UI.

If you survived 8 years, that's a positive thing in terms of getting hired with another company. Sorry that this happened to you.


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 8, 2020)

happygoth said:


> When one door closes, another opens...
> 
> Apply for Unemployment ASAP and take advantage of the extra $600 before it's gone.


Can not collect, if termed for cause.


----------



## NKG (May 8, 2020)

Were you expecting around of applause?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 8, 2020)

Good luck!


----------



## happygoth (May 8, 2020)

Planosss said:


> Can not collect, if termed for cause.


No harm in trying.


----------



## redeye58 (May 8, 2020)

Worse they can do is deny & you have nothing to lose by appealing but everything to gain.
Ofttimes, Target will deny UI summarily just to see if you'll fight for it &, if challenged, may back down.
Fight for it, don't make it easy for Target.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 8, 2020)

Good luck!


----------



## Tarshitsucks (May 9, 2020)

Good luck on finding another job. Screw the Tarshit.


----------



## NormanStansfield (May 10, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> Were you expecting around of applause?


I expect that whenever I post; otherwise, I might have to buy around the next time we go out drinking.


----------



## HRZone (May 18, 2020)

Planosss said:


> Can not collect, if termed for cause.



It’s up to the unemployment office to decide that though. Target has to provide copies of your conduct. I remember once my etl hr lost a coaching when I was an hrtm and a team member likely won his unemployment claim simply based on that.


----------



## Dream Baby (May 19, 2020)

Fight for your unemployment you will get it EVENTUALLY. I worked at a call center for many years and then they fired me and denied my unemployment.

In my state you can appeal it and go before a judge and get assigned your own advocate (at no charge) to help you.

It was denied again but you can appeal it to another set of TWO judges. However if they disagree you can appeal again though mine didn't.

It took me 10 MONTHS to get my unemployment though I kept filing so I got unemployment all the way back to the beginning.

The whole point is companies deny unemployment because THEY DON"T THINK YOU ARE GOING TO FIGHT FOR IT.

Good luck.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (May 19, 2020)

Planosss said:


> Can not collect, if termed for cause.


Not true in all states.


----------



## NKG (May 19, 2020)

HRZone said:


> It’s up to the unemployment office to decide that though. Target has to provide copies of your conduct. I remember once my etl hr lost a coaching when I was an hrtm and a team member likely won his unemployment claim simply based on that.



Gonna add- the coaching have to be written very specific too otherwise you can win unemployment. All of mine state you that you verbally understood why we a coaching.


----------



## jackandcat (May 19, 2020)

In order to challenge your UI claim, the employer has to provide the documentation. You would be entitled to view the documentation. It might be redacted but you are entitled to review what they present as "facts" to the UI department.


----------

